# '05 555 Chainline?



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I just purchased an '05 555 that I will be building up with parts from an old frame. Can someone tell me, or point me to specs on proper bottom bracket width? Thanks.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

fezzy said:


> I just purchased an '05 555 that I will be building up with parts from an old frame. Can someone tell me, or point me to specs on proper bottom bracket width? Thanks.


The shell width is 68mm. The B/B axle length will depend which crankset you decide to use. Do you have one in mind?

*[email protected]*


----------



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I will be running an FSA Carbon Compact crankset.


----------

